# IPV6 verbessert den Ping um das doppelte



## Kevaldo (10. November 2013)

Heyho,
habe gelesen, dass man lieber ipv6 deaktivieren sollte da man sozusagen lebenslang die gleiche ip hat.
Wenn ich ipv6 deaktiviere und ping google.de kommt das raus:
minimum = 36ms, Maximum = 37ms;
Wenn ich es aktiviere:
Minimum = 18ms, Maximum = 20ms;

Habe aber kaum Beiträge im Internet gefunden wo steht das ipv6 den ping verbessert :o


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. November 2013)

Das verändert am eigentlichen Ping (im Sinne von Datenlaufzeit) auch nichts. Wenn du IPv6 deaktivierst läufst du bei Google und Konsorten im "Kompatibilitätsmodus" da deren Server intern natürlich allesamt komplett auf IPv6 umgestellt sind und du sie ohne den Kompatibilitätsumweg gar nicht erst erreichen könntest.

Dieser "Umweg" erfordert ein paar Millisekunden Zeit damit der IPv6 Server mit deinem alten IPv4 überhaupt kommunizieren kann - das ist das was du als längere Ping-Zeit siehst.
IPv6 verbessert den Ping nicht (deswegen findest du auch nichts dazu), nur der Fallback auf IPv4 verschlechtert ihn.

Ich gehe stark davon aus dass irgendwann in den kommenden Jahren nachdem auch das letzte Gerät IPv6 fähig ist dieser Fallback-Modus komplett abgeschaltet wird. Bedeutet du hast zwar lebenslang deine 12-stellige IP Adresse - nur dummerweise kann kein Server des WWW mehr mit dir kommunizieren.


----------



## Kevaldo (10. November 2013)

Ahh, sehr informative Antwort.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Aer0 (10. November 2013)

mich graust es schon wenn ip v6 einzug in private netzwerke findet..


----------



## keinnick (10. November 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das verändert am eigentlichen Ping (im Sinne von Datenlaufzeit) auch nichts. Wenn du IPv6 deaktivierst läufst du bei Google und Konsorten im "Kompatibilitätsmodus" da deren Server intern natürlich allesamt komplett auf IPv6 umgestellt sind und du sie ohne den Kompatibilitätsumweg gar nicht erst erreichen könntest.
> 
> Dieser "Umweg" erfordert ein paar Millisekunden Zeit damit der IPv6 Server mit deinem alten IPv4 überhaupt kommunizieren kann - das ist das was du als längere Ping-Zeit siehst.
> IPv6 verbessert den Ping nicht (deswegen findest du auch nichts dazu), nur der Fallback auf IPv4 verschlechtert ihn.
> ...



Was meinst Du genau mit "Umweg" bzw. mit "Kompatibilitätsmodus"?  Die Google-Server sind sowohl per IPv4 also auch v6 erreichbar: 


```
google.de.        300    IN    AAAA    2a00:1450:4001:807::1018
 google.de.        300    IN    A    173.194.112.255
 google.de.        300    IN    A    173.194.112.247
 google.de.        300    IN    A    173.194.112.248
```
 Derzeit liegt der IPv6-Traffic bei Google bei ca. 2%. Da würde ein solches internes "ummappen" der IPs keinen Sinn ergeben bzw. nur Performance fressen. Auch sehe ich nicht, dass IPv4 in den "nächsten" Jahren verschwindet. Es sei denn man meint die nächsten 20 Jahre 

 Zwischenzeitlich wird man sowohl auf Server als auf Clientseite im Dual Stack Modus arbeiten und beide Varianten parallel betreiben.

@TE: Bist Du über Deinen Anbieter überhaupt via IPv6 angebunden? Welches Ergebnis erhältst Du hier? Ready for the future of the Internet?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was meinst Du genau mit "Umweg" bzw. mit "Kompatibilitätsmodus"?


 
Zumeist realisiert durch simple ipv6 to ipv4 Proxys (den Proxy hab ich "Umweg" genannt^^), ich bin davon ausgegangen dass auch Google das natürlich intern so regelt (was im übrigen auch noch immer so sein kann und die ipv4 Variante nur nach außen wie eine solche aussieht, ist aber bei der Verbreitung die du angibst durchaus unwahrscheinlich).

Ich bin aber tatsächlich etwas überrascht dass der IPv6 Anteil noch dermaßen gering ist. Dann könntest du mit deinen 20 Jahren durchaus Recht behalten.


----------



## Kevaldo (10. November 2013)

Das kommt dabei raus:
Bereit für das Internet von morgen?
Ja, anscheinend nutzen Sie bereits IPv6.
Willkommen im Internet von morgen!


Nunja, dann bleibe ich mal bei IPv6 ^^


----------



## keinnick (10. November 2013)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei raus:
> Bereit für das Internet von morgen?
> Ja, anscheinend nutzen Sie bereits IPv6.
> Willkommen im Internet von morgen!
> ...



 Ah, ja dann ist das sinnvoll.  Darf ich fragen bei welchem Anbieter Du bist? Die meisten Anbieter kommen in puncto IPv6 ja leider nicht in Gang.


----------



## Aer0 (10. November 2013)

mein modem unterstützt laut vodafone kein ipv6, laut der google seite schon, jedoch kann ich keine ipv6 seiten aufrufen(z.b.   IPv6 test - IPv6/4 connectivity and speed test )


----------



## Kevaldo (10. November 2013)

Bin von 1und1 zu Kabel Deutschland gewechselt. 
Bei 1und1 war nur 6k maximal möglich (liegt natürlich an meinem Kaff hier ) und Kabel Deutschland bietet 32k und kommen auch wunderbar an


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

Die meisten IPv6 Anschlüsse haben alle DS-Lite. Ist zwar nen sehr beschissenes System, weil man im Moment aus dem IPv4 Bereich unsichtbar ist aber daran wird gearbeitet. Der Zugriff auf IPv4 von einem IPv6 Anschluss wird daher vom ISP geregelt. Soweit ich weis gibt es noch kein einziges Spiel, was IPv6 unterstützt.

Und warum sollte man immer die gleiche IPv6 Adresse haben? Ich kann mir jederzeit durch einen Klick ne neue holen. ...zumindest bei Unitymedia...


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man immer die gleiche IPv6 Adresse haben? Ich kann mir jederzeit durch einen Klick ne neue holen. ...zumindest bei Unitymedia...



Weil dynamische IPs mit IPv6 nicht mehr erforderlich sind und für den Betreiber nur den Aufwand erhöhen. Sollte IPv6 irgendwann flächendeckend verfügbar sein, gibt's das wahrscheinlich nur noch als optionales "Feature" zum hinzubuchen, da keine technische "Notwendigkeit" (Adressknappheit) mehr besteht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2013)

Notwenig ist es nicht aber ich hätte doch ganz gern eine IP, die ich bei belieben ändern kann.


----------



## OctoCore (13. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Notwenig ist es nicht aber ich hätte doch ganz gern eine IP, die ich bei belieben ändern kann.


 
Kriegste dann aber nicht mehr, wenn es sich erstmal breitflächig durchgesetzt hat, wetten? 
Sonst bist du nicht mehr eindeutig identifizierbar. Ja, IPv6 macht das Leben einfacher - für jeden. 
Ich bin ja dafür, dass die persönliche IP bei Geburt zugeteilt und im Personalausweis eingetragen wird. 

Aber keine Sorge, auch mit IPv6 gibt es weiterhin Privatsphäre.

Was sagt denn mein Tablet mit 3G zum Internet der Zukunft?
_Bereit für das Internet von morgen? 
Es wurden keine Probleme gefunden. 
Sie haben kein IPv6, aber Sie sollten keine Probleme mit Websites haben, die IPv6 verwenden._
Na, dann ist ja gut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

Handyinternet(3G und co) ist im Moment IPv4 only. Du musst dir da mit hunderten anderen Ebenfalls eine IP teilen, wie bei IPv6 DS-Lite Anschlüssen.  Die Mobilfunkanbieter habens da erstmal richtig schön verschlafen gleich von Anfang an IPv6 zu verwenden.


----------

